# Drum



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Got my first Oldy of the year last week. Next week or so should kick it off .


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice one!


----------



## Samoset (Jul 5, 2016)

👍


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice fish Jesse!!!


----------



## zstringer (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow that's a big 'un!


----------

